# Ducato Front Bumper



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

How is the front bumper removed on my Fiat Ducato 04 model.
The bumper is coloured black and i am having it painted (sprayed) white.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

If its anything like my people carrier there are screws at the side from within the wheel arch and to bolts underneath the number plate and a further 3 screws underneath the bumper and also there is a slide plate on either side.

What you need to watch is most of these bumbers are sprung on or off if you should hit anything harder than cotton wool.

Not sure this helps but may give some clues!!!

Hugh


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Any body else taken the bumper off?

A friend is going to paint it but cannot get the motorhome in Fords paint shop (in case somebody see's it / cash job :wink: ). Don't think anybody would notice, but he seems to think they would  .


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Lift the bonnet and remove the three self tapping screws holding the cover plate of the bumper, next remove the two nuts holding the top of the bumper, leave the bumper in place then remove the retaining bolts under the front wheel arch each side. You can now remove the bumper and paint it any colour you like.

Bob


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Bob, :lol:


----------



## TheTinkerbelluk (Oct 20, 2010)

fdhadi said:


> How is the front bumper removed on my Fiat Ducato 04 model.
> The bumper is coloured black and i am having it painted (sprayed) white.


Don't do it. We had ours professionally painted white 3 years ago, now it has chipped and flaked, looks awful as the bumper will flex as you travel and the paint bit by bit will come off. We are now selling our motorhome so have to find a way of getting all the white paint off it. Waste of money


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tinkerbelluk,

Had the bumper painted over 4yrs ago now, it still looks as good as new. The paint used must be for plastic or you will get the problem you have had :wink:


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

TheTinkerbelluk said:


> fdhadi said:
> 
> 
> > How is the front bumper removed on my Fiat Ducato 04 model.
> ...


unfortunately they neglected the plastic primer,

try steam cleaning or high pressure air hose, 
trouble is it never all comes off
mark


----------



## brettka (Apr 20, 2017)

*Ducato front bumper*

Hi, I've just bought a new MH and scratched the front quarter bumper.
Spray shop can't get it in but said if I can remove the bumper no problem.
Is it as easy as I've read.
It's Fiat metallic black.
Cheers...


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

What year is your Motorhome? Ours is a 2004 and the bumper is easily removed.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

TheTinkerbelluk said:


> Don't do it. We had ours professionally painted white 3 years ago, now it has chipped and flaked, looks awful as the bumper will flex as you travel and the paint bit by bit will come off. We are now selling our motorhome so have to find a way of getting all the white paint off it. Waste of money


Ask someone who does dry ice blasting to see if they think it would work. Generally it's like sand blasting without damaging the surface.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The CI Riviera we had, had an awful front bumper, it was all shades, and I didn't want to go to the expense of a repaint, they don't look very good after a while anyway.

So, 3-4 years ago I spilled some gray vinyl silk on the drive, and despite the sun, wind, rain, ice and me walking over it, I grabbed the pot as it was roughly the right colour, an old scrubby paint brush as set to with it, it looked spot on and a good colour match, I left it for a few weeks, washed the van, gave the bumper a really good soak and a scrub, and it didn't fall off, we went away in it for two weeks, awful weather, looked at it when I got back, it still looked good, no chips or crack or peeling, so I did the skirts too as they looked a bit rough by comparison.

Yes it is a bit rough arsed, but it still looked good when I sold it, beauty is if it ever did look sad again, I could easily fix it.

I've had another van since with the same problem, I found a bit of trim the same colour and got B&Q to mix me up a small pot in a matt vinyl, it too looked good and never came off, for less than £2 it looked very good.

Just saying like


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Had ours painted white in 2006 and it still looks brand new. If it's done properly it will last.


----------



## Smiler247 (May 15, 2021)

How was the bumper held on in the end please? My radiator and cross member need replacing so I need to remove the bumper on my 54 plate and came across this thread 👍


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Lift the bonnet and remove the three self tapping screws holding the cover plate of the bumper, next remove the two nuts holding the top of the bumper, leave the bumper in place then remove the retaining bolts under the front wheel arch each side. You can now remove the bumper and paint it any colour you like.
> 
> Bob


Just as Bob states above


----------

